# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Help

## Chaudfontaine

Hey! 
Ik heb juist ondekt dat ik de pil van gistere (deso20) vergeten ben!  :Frown:  
De vergete pil was mijn 6e pil.
Ik heb dit weekend seks gehad, kans op zwangerschap?  :Frown:  
Help ma aub als je er iets van weet!  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chaudfontaine,

Je zegt het weekend seks gehad te hebben, welke dag van het weekend, en je bent dus de pil van dinsdag vergeten... Echt een zeker antwoord kan ik je niet geven hierover aangezien ik niet weet wanneer jij je eisprong gehad zou hebben (of gaat krijgen). Het enige wat je nu kunt doen is alles even goed in de gaten houden. Hou goed in de gaten wanneer je ongesteld moet worden, ben je die dag niet ongesteld geworden doe dan meteen even een zwangerschapstest. Mocht je wel gewoon ongesteld worden is er niets aan de hand! Voor een morning after pil ben je nu sowieso te laat, en ik denk dat je tijdens de seks gewoon beschermd bent geweest. Sperma leeft maximaal 72 uur in het lichaam, daarna sterven de cellen af.

----------


## Chaudfontaine

> Hoi Chaudfontaine,
> 
> Je zegt het weekend seks gehad te hebben, welke dag van het weekend, en je bent dus de pil van dinsdag vergeten... Echt een zeker antwoord kan ik je niet geven hierover aangezien ik niet weet wanneer jij je eisprong gehad zou hebben (of gaat krijgen). Het enige wat je nu kunt doen is alles even goed in de gaten houden. Hou goed in de gaten wanneer je ongesteld moet worden, ben je die dag niet ongesteld geworden doe dan meteen even een zwangerschapstest. Mocht je wel gewoon ongesteld worden is er niets aan de hand! Voor een morning after pil ben je nu sowieso te laat, en ik denk dat je tijdens de seks gewoon beschermd bent geweest. Sperma leeft maximaal 72 uur in het lichaam, daarna sterven de cellen af.


zaterdag seks gehad.. 
Dankje voor te reageren.

----------

